# LONELY SUNDAY RUN



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
It was a beautiful Fall Sunday and the Wife and I tired of working in the yard and garden so decided to play a little 
and run some trains. Hard to believe that last Saturday was 111 degrees and today was 67 degrees, but I'm not complaining.

Anyway here is a few pictures of a couple of trains running on the new "Horseshoe" loop.


















































































Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Rick! I'm going to build mine elevated also. Us old vets can't be bending over anymore, right? I'm going to forward these shots to Dave. He's going to call me in the morning. He's stilll in Vegas tonight.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great Rick.

If I may, what are your elevated portions constructed with?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful! Especially that wooden bridge and trestle.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The wooden bridge is really nice. You have to make the best of the weather when its around. 

Alan


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

3rd, 4th, 6th, 7th, are my favorite photos. 
Of those the one of No. 22 heading at you on bridge is most favorite. 
They're all good, thanks for putting them up.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice R.W.! 
Nothing like a break in the weather to change the subject. 
Thanks for posting the photos, they all look great, 
Don


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Lonely? How can it be lonely when there are multiple trains running? Seriously, these are very nice pics! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the interest guys,

Bighurt,
The raised tables are constructed from various materials, at first i followed Richard Smith's method for his Port Orford Coast Railroad which can be found on this forum.
Lately I have changed to a couple of different methods but basically still use the same materials. I have started using the composit trim boards that come in 16 foot lengths for the side railings and like the results very much.

Steve,
By lonely I ment that only the wife and I were here for the run, usually there are several friends and neighbors in attendence to help out.

Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Rick, I thought I recognized the the cladding. I was considering to use it myself as Menards always has it cause nobody uses it LOL


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Rick. It's just fun running when you can really enjoy it......


----------

